# Toddler uti?



## ballerina85 (Jan 15, 2014)

My 20 mth old was completely potty trained for about a month up until 2 days ago. She has been having a ton of accidents it's so strange.. She's been peeing frequently where before she could hold it forever! I'm wondering if she could have a uti? She doesn't have a fever though could she have an infection with no fever? She also doesn't seem uncomfortable so maybe it's just a regression... Anyone have any thoughts or advice?


----------



## marilyn612 (Feb 11, 2014)

Might just be regression. Any changes lately? My completly trained daughter when back to frequent accidents when we went on vacation to a rental cottage....two years in a row!


----------



## ballerina85 (Jan 15, 2014)

No changes really.... She's had 1 later than usual night and a couple of nights she's had a tough time going to bed but that's not unusual







it's just unlike her.. Thanks for the response do you have any tips for if it is a regression?


----------



## marilyn612 (Feb 11, 2014)

We just tried to remind her more while on vacation and eventually back to diapers for the week. Once home we went back to our regular training routine and she was back to peeing on the potty within the week. Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## marilyn612 (Feb 11, 2014)

p.s. you can always see the doctor. When you clean up the urine does it smell foul or is it discoloured? Any pain when urinating?


----------



## ballerina85 (Jan 15, 2014)

No her pee smells normal and she doesn't seem to be in pain.. The only difference is the frequency and accidents.. I'll take her in of there are any changes.. For now I'm guessing it's a regression.. She's done much better this afternoon! Thanks again


----------

